# Need 4 Speed.....HELP!!!!



## MN_Drifters (Sep 7, 2003)

What's going on Drifters.... n e ways... I got the b13 with the bluebird U12 turbo charge... It's pretty quick.. but the only thing that is messin with me is the speed.... the car accell quick but damn... it wont go over 120 mph....I got new 370cc injectors...a exdey clutch...blitz filter.. jgy 3" downpipe , blitz filiter, cat-back 5zigen exhaust...So I dont understand why It wont let me go over 120 mph....If I could of go over 150.. DAMN... I could of beat that Truckin turbo CRX. SO Any help with the problem is helpful. Thanks.. NISMO FANS


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

MN_Drifters said:


> What's going on Drifters.... n e ways... I got the b13 with the bluebird U12 turbo charge... It's pretty quick.. but the only thing that is messin with me is the speed.... the car accell quick but damn... it wont go over 120 mph....I got new 370cc injectors...a exdey clutch...blitz filter.. jgy 3" downpipe , blitz filiter, cat-back 5zigen exhaust...So I dont understand why It wont let me go over 120 mph....If I could of go over 150.. DAMN... I could of beat that Truckin turbo CRX. SO Any help with the problem is helpful. Thanks.. NISMO FANS


you probably need to have the speed limiter removed, you need your ECU reprogrammed basically.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for one thing, if that 5zigen cat back isn't 3", better get a 3" cat back, because you're choking the exhaust.........and yes, you must be running the bb ecu since you have a speed limiter.................HKS makes a speed limiter eliminator over in Japan. Another easy way is to get a JWT ecu to replace the bb ecu.


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

whats the bluebird u12 turbo charge?


----------

